# Pikes Peak eating up 3's



## GDN

Apparently 3 Model 3's entered, two are out - or have crashed. The race isn't until Sunday.

https://insideevs.com/news/441047/t...6OsB36a_f3QM_RuNmOL6rtbMBF-ehWmC4SOwlFVgKCSPU

A pic of the second one on a wrecker.


----------



## FRC

Thanks so much for posting that @GDN, I hadn't seen it and since I drove it in my P3D last year, I thoroughly enjoyed watching that run! I would love to see details of all the safety, handling, and performance modifications that were made to that car. I wonder what the holes drilled in the front are about, downforce? And I wish I could read what warnings were being thrown up on the screen!


----------



## JWardell

GDN said:


> Apparently 3 Model 3's entered, two are out - or have crashed. The race isn't until Sunday.
> 
> https://insideevs.com/news/441047/t...6OsB36a_f3QM_RuNmOL6rtbMBF-ehWmC4SOwlFVgKCSPU
> 
> A pic of the second one on a wrecker.
> 
> View attachment 35288


Worth it for that incredible airborne photo!

I'm pretty sure Blake's still in it


----------



## FRC

JWardell said:


> Worth it for that incredible airborne photo!
> 
> I'm pretty sure Blake's still in it


Yes, Blake is apparently the last remaining Model 3.


----------



## JWardell

Randy's in-car video


----------



## JWardell

Another view!


----------



## Needsdecaf

Shame about Randy. That's the second time he has wrecked at Pikes. The first was in a GT-R. I was really looking forward to seeing what he and the car and the UP team could do. It looked like it was flying!


----------



## gary in NY

I've been following Blake Fuller, but only heard about Randy and the other M3 this week. Randy is one of the best, so this is disappointing. Hoping for good luck to Blake as I want to see a M3 set a new course record.


----------



## Jim H

Randy is probably the best driver to come out of the Autocross competition thru SCCA ever. My first ProSolo was in a class that Randy won in his National Championship Corolla FX16. Goes back to 1986 I believe. 
When you push the cars to their limits, as Randy is paid to do, sometimes stuff happens. The car hit that big dip approaching a turn, car bottomed out, shifted weight, lost traction and resulted in this. Good to hear Randy is OK. Wrecking at Pikes Peak never turns out good, and often turns out very bad.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Randy drove it like it was an F150.
Glad he's OK. Supposedly they are working on the car. It has a lot of damage though.


----------



## gary in NY

Feathermerchant said:


> Randy drove it like it was an F150.
> Glad he's OK. Supposedly they are working on the car. It has a lot of damage though.


Yes, there is a chance they will put it back together in time.


----------



## JWardell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299114494191235072


----------



## Feathermerchant

Two subframes and two drive units?
Plus axles, shocks and control arms?
Then some body work.
Maybe they need a donor car or two.


----------



## garsh

Feathermerchant said:


> Maybe they need a donor car or two.


They bought one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299205990512914432


----------



## Feathermerchant

Well if you have really deep pockets...


----------



## garsh

Feathermerchant said:


> Well if you have really deep pockets...


This is also great advertising for Unplugged Performance. If they can set some records on Pike's Peak, they'll get a lot of press followed by a lot of demand for their products.

You have to spend money to make money.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Says every business plan.
Good luck to them.


----------



## garsh

I'm crossing my fingers that they can get the car rebuilt in time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299378869426823168


----------



## garsh

Zach & Jesse have a pretty good overview video about the three Teslas that were attempting the hill climb.






Skip ahead to 29:15 for a short video showing the work in progress to repair the Unplugged Performance car, including some quick closeups of the damage.


----------



## bwilson4web

Rich Rebuilds is probably grinding his teeth.

Bob Wilson


----------



## gary in NY

Looks like Randy will be back in the race after an amazing rebuild of the UP car. The team has been working 24 hr days to get it together, and even has some tech help from Tesla Service. No practice today, but they are taking the car to a track to dial it in. It wont be exactly the same car setup, but will be very close.

All cars must be on the mountain by 6pm today, and ready to race early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jim H

gary in NY said:


> Looks like Randy will be back in the race after an amazing rebuild of the UP car. The team has been working 24 hr days to get it together, and even has some tech help from Tesla Service. No practice today, but they are taking the car to a track to dial it in. It wont be exactly the same car setup, but will be very close.
> 
> All cars must be on the mountain by 6pm today, and ready to race early tomorrow morning.


That's great to hear. What an amazing effort to get this car back in action. Great effort and mechanics to pull this off in the short timeframe they had. Good luck.


----------



## JWardell

Is there a way to watch the race live tomorrow?


----------



## FRC

Have you checked out ppihc.org? It appears that there is a live stream via facebook. Starting at 8;30 a m.


----------



## gary in NY

FRC said:


> Have you checked out ppihc.org? It appears that there is a live stream via facebook. Starting at 8;30 a m.


Watching on the Mobil 1 FB page. It's a bit icy on the top of the mountain, so there has been a delay in starting the runs. Sun is out and warming things up.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300048773545111552


----------



## FRC

There is also coverage on www.KRDO.com that you might prefer.


----------



## FRC

Unfortunately, all coverage that I can locate SUCKS, both audio and video.


----------



## gary in NY

In the Exhibition Class:
1st: Blake fuller/2018 M3P 11.02
2nd: Randy Pobst/2020 M3P 11.04

Edited to add detail


----------



## gary in NY

FRC said:


> Unfortunately, all coverage that I can locate SUCKS, both audio and video.


Yeah, that video was terrible. I didn't realize they ran multiple cars via staggered starts, so there are usually 2 cars on the hill at a time. Both Blake and Randy were on the hill at the same time. Blake went 5th, Randy 6th.


----------



## bwilson4web

gary in NY said:


> In the Exhibition Class:
> 1st: Blake fuller/2018 M3P 11.02
> 2nd: Randy Pobst/2020 M3P 11.04
> 
> Edited to add detail


Context:








The race is not over.

LATE UPDATE: The open wheel cars are coming in sub-10 minutes, 9:35.

Bob Wilson


----------



## gary in NY

bwilson4web said:


> Context:
> View attachment 35320
> 
> The race is not over.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Exhibition Class ran first and has finished (7 contenders). Other classes still running, and turning in quicker times in some cases, so overall results are not final as of now. 44 contenders overall.


----------



## bwilson4web

gary in NY said:


> Exhibition Class ran first and has finished (7 contenders).


Found the class divisions:
http://ppihc.org/divisions-classes-fans/

Unlimited - 7:57.143
Time Attack 1 - 9:23.721
Porsche Pike Peak Trophy by Yokohama - 10:33.897
Open Wheel - 9:35.747
Pikes Peak Open - 9:24.433
Exhibition - "there are no records for this class because of its exhibition status"
Bob Wilson


----------



## gary in NY

bwilson4web said:


> Found the class divisions:
> http://ppihc.org/divisions-classes-fans/
> 
> Unlimited
> Time Attack 1
> Porsche Pike Peak Trophy by Yokohama
> Open Wheel
> Pikes Peak Open
> Exhibition
> Bob Wilson



In keeping with the mission statement of The Broadmoor PPIHC, specifically to _"promote and demonstrate advancements in the practical application of motor sports technology and automotive engineering,"_ manufacturers and builders are encouraged to enter prototype or preproduction vehicles. While there are no records for this class because of its exhibition status, entries are eligible for recording an overall course record, or attempting specific former class records, if their vehicle passes Technical Inspection under the rules of those former classes.


----------



## garsh

I know Randy was talking about possibly getting his time under 10 minutes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300163672975835136


----------



## gary in NY

Blake's full run and interview:


----------



## bwilson4web

Disregard NASCAR and Indy 500. They don't have altitude changes and a mix of curves and short straights.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh




----------



## Feathermerchant

Be interesting to know what the power reduction was for. Looks like like the battery got warm immediately. But it did not get hot. I wonder if there was insufficient coolant.
Power looks like it was limited to about 65-75% based on the black line under the speed.


----------



## JWardell

Feathermerchant said:


> Be interesting to know what the power reduction was for. Looks like like the battery got warm immediately. But it did not get hot. I wonder if there was insufficient coolant.
> Power looks like it was limited to about 65-75% based on the black line under the speed.


They had a custom hacked cooling system with an extra radiator. Maybe after the crash they didn't put it together right and made things worse.

Watching the track mode visualization is so cool in these situations, I have to watch the videos twice and keep telling myself not to stare at it the whole time 
No wonder I want my own gauges all over my car  
Now if they had my logger running they would have known exactly what went wrong


----------



## JWardell

Randy's own video where you can hear every comment...just AWESOME seeing how incredibly fast it is at the beginning, and then very obviously slower when the power limit kicked in.


----------



## garsh

New video posted by Randy Pobst.


----------



## Jim H

JWardell said:


> Randy's own video where you can hear every comment...just AWESOME seeing how incredibly fast it is at the beginning, and then very obviously slower when the power limit kicked in.


 Great video. Liked it when Randy approached the bump area that caused the wreck. Randy "here we go" and then fist pump when he clears it.


----------

